# Urgent!! Shrimp trapped in spraybar hole still alive



## scapegoat (11 Mar 2013)

right on a bit of a tricky one here, shrimp is trapped in one the holes in my spray bar, he's still alive but jammed half way through pics coming in a sec. Any ideas of how to free it?


----------



## scapegoat (11 Mar 2013)




----------



## charlie (11 Mar 2013)

Remove spray bar from tank, quickly use hacksaw to cut above and below shrimp, effectively taking a slice out of the spray bar, then very carefully use blade os sharp scissors to snip up to the hole the shrimp is stuck in. You will wreck your spray bar but could save the shrimp. Good luck.


----------



## foxfish (11 Mar 2013)

I would try a gentle pull with some tweezers, if he got in he must come out!


----------



## charlie (11 Mar 2013)

Another thought . Try blocking the other holes and maybe the shrimp will be forced out ?


----------



## scapegoat (11 Mar 2013)

cheers guys was willing to destroy the bar but it didn't come to that, tried pulling but too wriggly gave it a little push and it made it through phew!!


----------



## charlie (11 Mar 2013)

Great result. Now you just need to fatten the shrimp up, or crank up the filter so its impossible to swim against the flow


----------



## scapegoat (11 Mar 2013)

It was odd, I think it must have happened as I switched the filter off and maybe there was some back suction that sucked it in. Can't see if anywhere now though  hopefully its alright


----------



## basil (11 Mar 2013)

No idea sorry, what's the shrimp though? Pinto or tiger hybrid?


----------



## scapegoat (11 Mar 2013)

Its a ninja shrimp, just seen it chilling on some moss so all good


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (11 Mar 2013)

I lol'd when i read this a few hours ago. I'll admit


----------

